# Distress concrete epoxy?



## tonymontana (Jul 15, 2015)

We're painting a checkered pattern on a concrete floor per an architectural design for a proposed restaurant. We used PPG Aquapon water base epoxy paint for the pattern. The architect is requesting that we 'distress' the paint so it looks like it has worn off of the concrete floor partially.

Our PPG reps are scratching their heads at how this can be best achieved. Other than using a rotary grinder, I'm not sure how to distress an epoxy paint to make it look old... 

*Any ideas??? *

Progress photo attached, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I would let the architect show you the example of what "distressed" is. No way would I be beating up fresh floor coating without specifics.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Aqua Pon builds a pretty thin epoxy compared to other solvent borne epoxies. You should be able to take a palm sander, with very fine grit paper, and create a worn or distressed look. But before I did that, I would consult with the designer and provide some sample boards to them.


----------

